# Sweating



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I can never seem to find a straight answer on this so I figured this would be as good a place as any to ask. Just some info - I am female, overweight but definitely not obese. I'm also currently tapering off Paxil.

I know sweating is a healthy thing because it's your body cooling you down. But over the last 4 years or so, it's become quite a nuisance. In my early 20s, the main problem was excessive sweating under my arms due to anxiety, of course. Now I sweat all over. I live in a humid climate, and some days when it's really warm out (like 85F +) I'm like Niagara Falls after being outside for only 5 minutes (with no exertion). It starts running down my face (not delicate "girly" droplets - we're talking streams), my hair gets wet, the back of my shirt and my shoulders get soaked. I was at an outdoor concert last week (it was very uncomfortable weather), and after looking around at 100s of people, I felt like I was the only one constantly wiping my face etc.

Yesterday, I was in my apartment and I was straightening up. I had the A/C on and I started sweating after doing housework for only 10 minutes!  Friday was another hot day and some people at work were going to the outside bar across the street. I didn't go because I knew the waterworks would go off.

Is this normal, or is this just going to be the bane of my existence for the rest of my life? I've had to trash a lot of shirts because they just get destroyed and I can't get the stains out. I lived in a colder climate until I was 25 and this has been going on since I moved. Do some people just never acclimate to a climate or is this a health concern? Here's another example - during the winter I like to walk around my neighborhood (anywhere between 30 and 50 degrees F) and I see _runners_ with more layers on than me, they're wearing gloves and I'm just walking in a hoodie and winter hat. I come back home and I'm sweating almost as much as I do in the summer.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks. Yeah, I would like to move back to the frozen tundra but that's not possible right now....heh


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to ask a doctor about it, especially if you suspect it's not just the climate. Always a chance it might be health-related.

I've had the Niagara Falls thing going on since childhood, but it got significantly worse once puberty hit, so I'm pretty sure mine's going to be here for a while. My mother used to be the same, but since she's passed menopause, she likes the heat cranked at her place (GAH!).

Humidity literally makes me melt all over, and feels absolutely sick. Plus, there's nothing quite like a dripping face and wet spots on the front of one's shirt to _really_ make SA bloom. :sus

Dreading the next 2/3 months...


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Snuffy said:


> I've had the Niagara Falls thing going on since childhood, but it got significantly worse once puberty hit, so I'm pretty sure mine's going to be here for a while. My mother used to be the same, since she's passed menopause, she likes the heat cranked at her place (GAH!).
> 
> Humidity literally makes me melt all over, and feels absolutely sick. Plus, there's nothing quite like a dripping face and wet spots on the front of one's shirt to _really_ make SA bloom. :sus
> 
> Dreading the next 2/3 months...


I understand, I think "oh God here come the waterworks" and then that makes it even worse.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I sweat like a pig in heat. Luckily, I don't smell. Heck, sitting here typing I'm sweating.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

I also sweat a lot. It never used to be that bad when I lived in California because there was little to no humidity. But now I live close to Nashville and, like you say, after 5 minutes of being outside and its like I just got out of the pool or something. 

I started taking blood pressure medication last week and I've noticed that my sweating isn't as bad as it used to be.


----------



## esboy (Jun 28, 2011)

This sweating is nature to us a person all of us here if we are working there a sweating process will happen to our body....I also sweat when I am working but I did not smell.....


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

If it really bothers you there are like prescription deodarants from your doctor, and I've heard of people getting botox in their armpits and that stops excess sweating.. although I'm not sure if that is just rumour?


----------



## mistyd (May 23, 2011)

I think it may be hereditary. My father poured like crazy and my mother barely broke a sweat in the same environment. Myself and one of my sisters both have the Niagra Falls syndrome while my other sister doesn't. The humidity here certainly doesn't help matters.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

mistyd said:


> I think it may be hereditary. My father poured like crazy and my mother barely broke a sweat in the same environment. Myself and one of my sisters both have the Niagra Falls syndrome while my other sister doesn't. The humidity here certainly doesn't help matters.


I'm adopted and I know both bio parents passed on the SA issues, but I have no idea if they were sweaters though.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

You may have Hyperhydriosis - I have it too (axillary).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperhidrosis

I'm so sick of it - the moment I can afford it I'm planning to have surgery to correct the problem. Its a minor procedure.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

It does sound like you are sweating more than is considered normal. I don't think it should be a health concern although I saw a TV programme once and there was someone on there with an excessive sweat problem. I think they said it is possible to treat it so you may want to go and see your doctor.


----------



## unoriginal (Apr 13, 2011)

Bane of my life lately and what started this social anxiety nonsense for me. I don't even live in a warm climate and now the two are so closely linked together that just thinking about going outside can throw me into ridiculous amount of sweat because I worry that I may start sweating in front of people, way to go brain heh! 

It's like you describe I will be soaking in 5 minutes, hair looks wet and sweat running down my face, T-shirt soaking in all directions not to mention hands and feet. This even happens in freezing weather which is uncomfortable to say the least and is even worse in hot weather. I've never been diagnosed with hyperhidrosis but relatively certain that I have it as I have always sweat a lot through my childhood up to this point and my father had this also. 

Moving to Chicago next week which is something I'm not looking forward to as summers are meant to be hot and humid there but I'm seeing my doctor on Monday about getting some medication for it such as Robinul. Hopefully if it works it can help me snap out of the silly cycle of sweating which will help massively towards my SA.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm skinny and i sweat a TON, like say 5 or so minutes of doing any "average physical work where it gets your heart running a little" will make my entire chest, back, arms and face sweat alot like dripping bullets and soak my shirt. 

Though i rarely sweat on my hands or armpits if i'm nervous for some reason. To be honest i don't mind it at all, i enjoy sweating alot it makes me feel good and alive.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for everyone's replies. I guess I will just carry on and "offer it up", as my mother says...LOL


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Ive noticed this much more in the past few months than in my entire life. These record temps everyone has been having sure doesnt help, but in my case, Im wondering if increased muscle mass is making my body hotter more quickly and in turn producing more sweat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Even though the rest of this site I'm gonna mention is **** as well as the losers who moderate it, the Hyperhydriosis sub-forum geared towards those with SA too and its treatment are about as good as you're gonna find. Try going to http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/hyperhidrosis-forum/


----------

